# Gzk green .72 ideal hunting taper



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Hey everyone,i have read probably 50+ of this forums threads and have only now made an account. I just ordered some green gzk .72mm thick and I was wondering what the best taper for hunting with a 73 CM draw and 9.5 steel would be, thanks guys. Even if u don't shoot the exact same thing, I would still love to hear what set up people are using.


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi mate I'd recommend 23-18mm for that draw length, should shoot 9.5mm at about 240fps. 20-15mm would be fine too

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

I shoot either 72 black or 72 orange, not tried green. I don't hunt but .72 at 23-18mm at a 30-34inch draw is a popular hunting setup in the UK for rabbits, squirrels and pigeons

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

22 12 is a cracking taper never thought it buts its very fast even 20 12 is spot on ????


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

bingo said:


> 22 12 is a cracking taper never thought it buts its very fast even 20 12 is spot on ????


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

AlDermietzel said:


> Hi mate I'd recommend 23-18mm for that draw length, should shoot 9.5mm at about 240fps. 20-15mm would be fine too
> 
> Thanks heaps would a slightly wider taper like 25 - 20 enhance that speed, or is 240 fps fast enough for hunting, that's assuming proper shot placement
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Slingshot Seb said:


> AlDermietzel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate I'd recommend 23-18mm for that draw length, should shoot 9.5mm at about 240fps. 20-15mm would be fine too
> ...


I think if you went any wider than that you'd be looking to shoot some heavier
ammo I reckon. To go much faster you'd have to go for a longer draw, but that is more than enough for hunting purposes 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks mate, good to know


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Check out catapult carnage on YouTube all he uses is gzk green at a short draw, takes game all day long

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8rnw8 (Jan 5, 2020)

@AlDermietzel beat me to it, but I was going to say catapultcarnage uses .66mm green GZK cut 23mm-17mm taper in a short draw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

He also uses 8mm steal rather than 9.5mm

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8rnw8 (Jan 5, 2020)

JASling said:


> He also uses 8mm steal rather than 9.5mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


 that's with an 18-12mm taper though, unless my notes are wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

You could be right most of the recent videos I have seen he have been using 8mm so I am not too really sure

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

8 mm steel does the job if placements are there all I use a tryd the 23 18 found it quite a hard draw for that band length so dropped the taper a bit and its spot on also seen it on catapult carnage lol


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

AlDermietzel said:


> Check out catapult carnage on YouTube all he uses is gzk green at a short draw, takes game all day long
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah I've watched heaps of his videos, and noticed he was shooting a lot of 8mm steel. I know that this is over kill, but I was thinking of using a 27-22 taper with 9.5s, because I like a nice flat trajectory out to 20 metres (22 yards), would that start to ruin band life a decent amount or is it OK?


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Yeah it's a great channel, love watching it, so do a few others it seems ! He has designed a few slingshots/cattys too which he sells on Facebook, cool stuff! I'd say cut one at 27-22 and try it out, if you find it too heavy, give 25-20 a go and if you find the same, try the 23-18. That way you can see what agrees with you the best. As for power, all of these tapers will do the job with 9.5mm steel for rabbits, pigeons, squirrels with correct shot placement.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Will do, thanks mate


----------



## HeathyCopie (Oct 4, 2016)

I use 25-20 GZK green .76 (think its .76) 6" band length and 9.5 steel... TTF I`m happy with the results and draw weight.


----------



## soniamann (Aug 27, 2021)

My set is something already ordered. I have heard people assembling their apparel from the pieces they like the most, but this is not an activity for me. I believe the producers more than my insurance. I am sure that if I buy something from ballachy.com, it will be a good product, and I don't see why I would spend my time and attention on something that I already could get without worrying so much. My experience in the hunt showed me how important it is to have a good device, and, amazingly, I found a good store for myself.


----------

